# πατρώνυμο = father's name. πατρωνυμικό, πατρωνύμιο = patronymic



## pidyo (Sep 7, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Υπάρχει πατρωνύμιο; Μόνο το πατρώνυμο και το πατρωνυμικό ήξερα. Αχνοθυμάμαι και μια αγγλογαλλική διαμάχη για τα patronym / patronyme vs. patronymic / patronymique, αλλά όχι το περιεχόμενό της.





nickel said:


> Τα ασυμμάζευτα που ανέφερα στο πρώτο μήνυμα έχουν να κάνουν και μ' αυτό: το ότι έχουν δημιουργηθεί κατά καιρούς διάφοροι όροι, ενώ ο παραπάνω πίνακας προσπαθεί να τα κάνει όλα -_ωνύμια_. Το _πατρώνυμο_ είναι το όνομα του πατέρα και το _πατρωνύμιο_ δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά, μόνο _πατρωνυμικό_ και _πατρωνυμία_. Και έχει και συνέχεια...


 
Και να που η διαμάχη για το patronym vs. patronymic έσκασε στα μούτρα μου (εναλλακτικός τίτλος: Όταν τα αρχαία ελληνικά δεν κάνουν καλή παρέα με τα αγγλικά, τα γαλλικά και τα νέα ελληνικά).

Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν ένας αγγλόφωνος διορθωτής μου άλλαξε τα patronym σε patronymic. Με την ψευδή ασφάλεια που μου έδιναν τα νέα ελληνικά ετοιμάστηκα να του γράψω ότι δεν εννοούσα πατρωνυμικό αλλά πατρώνυμο. Ευτυχώς που μου έκοψε να ανοίξω μερικά λεξικά πρώτα. Και με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη δεν βρήκα τη λέξη patronym. Ή, τουλάχιστον, δεν τη βρήκα σε κανονικά λεξικά. Το έχει η Wiki (ως συνώνυμο του patronymic), το έχει και το wiktionary (που δίνει ως πρώτη σημασία την νεοελληνική), αλλά στα κανονικά λεξικά δεν υπάρχει, παρότι βρίσκω χιλιάδες ευρήματα σε παλιά (προ του 1900) γκουγκλοβιβλία. 

Στα γαλλικά η κατάσταση είναι λίγο πιο ξεκάθαρη. Υπάρχουν και τα δύο (patronyme, patronymique), το δεύτερο είναι πάλι συνώνυμο του νεοελληνικού, το πρώτο είναι μάλλον συνώνυμο του δεύτερου, και είχε καταλήξει (όταν το χρησιμοποιούσαν) να σημαίνει κυρίως επίθετο (nom de famille). 

Για να περιπλέξω τα πράγματα ακόμη χειρότερα, στα αρχαία *δεν *υπάρχει λέξη πατρώνυμο. Υπάρχει το πατρωνυμικό, με την ίδια σημασία που έχει σήμερα, υπάρχει ένα σπανιότατο επίθετο πατρώνυμος, αλλά ουσιαστικοποιημένο πατρώνυμο με τη σημερινή έννοια δεν υπάρχει. Όταν οι αρχαίοι ήθελαν να μιλήσουν για την αναγραφή της πλήρους ταυτότητας κάποιου, χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη πατρόθεν (π.χ. Πλάτ., _Νόμοι_ 753c: τοὔνομα πατρόθεν καὶ φυλῆς καὶ δήμου ὁπόθεν ἂν δημοτεύηται).

Παρά ταύτα, κάμποσοι επιγραφολόγοι (ακόμη και native speakers της αγγλικής) μιλούν πλέον για patronyms, ακριβώς επειδή, μιλώντας για την αρχαιοελληνική ονοματοθεσία, η διάκριση πατρωνύμου και πατρωνυμικού είναι απαραίτητη (πώς αλλιώς θα πεις, για παράδειγμα, ότι στις περισσότερες περιοχές χρησιμοποιούσαν το πατρώνυμο, αλλά στη Θεσσαλία συχνά το πατρωνυμικό, δηλαδή επίθετο από το όνομα του πατέρα που σήμαινε γιος / κόρη του Χ; ). 

Τι να του πω λοιπόν του διορθωτή, ο δύσμοιρος; Ότι δεν έχει σημασία που δεν το έχουν τα λεξικά αλλά η λέξη υπάρχει και καλώς υπάρχει γιατί είναι απαραίτητη, όπως σωστά διέβλεψε η νέα ελληνική;  Ή να βάλει father's name να τελειώνουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2011)

Ποια λεξικά δεν το έχουν; Το OED το έχει πάντως, με την σημείωση ότι είναι απευθείας από τα ελληνικά* και ότι είναι σπάνιο, όχι όμως και σε αχρηστία.


* σε αντίθεση με το patronymic που είναι μέσω λατινικών


----------



## pidyo (Sep 7, 2011)

Στο μεγάλο OED δεν είχα πρόσβαση. Από τα oξφορδιανά, νομίζω είδα το Advanced Learner's. Ούτε το Webster's το έχει. Ακόμη και για τα λεξικά της Οξφόρδης, εξάλλου, το patronym δεν είναι τρέχουσα λέξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2011)

Εγώ έχω την revised έκδοση του 2007 σε CD. Σημειώνει ότι είναι rare αλλά όχι obsolete (δηλαδή δεν έχει περιέλθει σε αχρηστία, με τον ορισμό της εκδοτικής). Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά νομίζω ότι το Oxford Dictionaries βασίζεται στο Oxford English Corpus, που είναι κείμενα αποκλειστικά του 21ου αιώνα, άρα δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία η μη ύπαρξη της λέξης, εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2011)

Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο αν υπάρχει η λέξη _patronym_, αλλά και αν χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμο τού _father's name_. Τόσο στο Wiktionary όσο και στα γκουγκλοβιβλία που κοίταξα, φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιείται και με τις δύο σημασίες, κυρίως όμως ως συνώνυμο του _patronymic_. Αυτό το τελευταίο συμβαίνει επίσης στη Wikipedia και στο OED. Οπότε, όπως το λες... _father's name_. Για σαφήνεια, πάνω απ' όλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή προ ημερών τυραννιόμουν με τα δικά μας (_όνομα, βαφτιστικό, μικρό όνομα_ και κατέληξα στο _κύριο όνομα_ για το _given name_):

The study of names . . . involves a large number of disciplines: linguistics, sociology, history, demography, ethnography, anthropology, literature, etc., but it is also a field fraught with difficulties and snares and far from easy to explore: think of the large and varied terminology, a real maze of terms, created to disentangle the complex situation one is faced with in the study of names: proper / first / personal / given / adopted / Christian name / forename / font-name, pet name / short name / pet name [sic], second name / middle name, last name / family name / surname, by-name / to-name, nickname / soubriquet / substitute name, makeshift or sham name, place-name / toponym, patronymic / metronymic, pseudonym / pen name / stage name / nom de plume / nom de guerre, eponym, epithet, double-barrelled name, oath-name, imperative name, ornamental name / arbitrary name, brand name / trademark / proprietary name, company name, fun name, namesake, metonym, etc. Do we actually know the social, cultural, and juridical implications of all these terms?
Bacchielli, R. (2005). ‘Why not whet our curiosity about names?’ _SLIN Newsletter_ 39:6–25.​


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2011)

Apart from that intimidating list of names' names, it's a proven fact that names can be a translator's namesis nemesis.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 7, 2011)

Αυτό που μου τη δίνει ακόμη χειρότερα, είναι ότι υπάρχουν καμιά πενηνταριά -onym, χωρίς -onymic, και το ένα -onym που μου χρειάζεται το έχουν κάνει -onymic. Μα είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Αγγλοσάξωνες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2011)

Μα δεν το έχουν κάνει οι "Aγγλοσάξωνες" αυτό. Την λέξη την πήρανε από τα λατινικά.


----------

